# Little problem with my Zymol wheel brush



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Only used it 4 or 5 times:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i bought one of these, nice wee tool for the money, did you happen to drive over it alex?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> i bought one of these, nice wee tool for the money, did you happen to drive over it alex?


No, great brush it is, alot nicer than the Autoglym one I've got.


----------



## Mikeyc (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to buy the Zymol Wheel Kit (wheel cleaner, wheel protectant, and wheel brush). The brush would crack like that every time. Sometimes it happened quicker than others, but it happened every time.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

mine did that too. not good considering the cost of em.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Same here, my Zymol wheel brush managed about 32 weels, pretty poor considering the quality of the rest of the range.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine did that after only 3 uses. 
I have put a cable tie around it to stop it coming apart even more
It is a shame as it is a very good brush. The quality control just isn't there however.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex, 

Thats not good! Sorry to see that, I will talk to Zymol myself Monday....

In the meantime, your seeing John Barker tomorrow and I think I read Craig is there too at the southern meet, could you take the brush with you as those are the guys who would ultimatley replace it and it may be a bit speedier. If you get no joy with them, of course send it back to me and I will return it myself and send you a new one. 

HTH 

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i have the exact same problem by the way, although not as severe a crack up the stem. 

Glyn ur spot on its a fantastic brushbi only ever use it on 2 cars my own and a customers with a shampoo.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> i have the exact same problem by the way, although not as severe a crack up the stem.
> 
> Glyn ur spot on its a fantastic brushbi only ever use it on 2 cars my own and a customers with a shampoo.


Sounds like Zymol may need to do a product recall, I will talk to them Monday.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought it strange as I dont use anything harsh with it (P21s wheel gel).

I've got a load of cable ties so I'll have to give that a go :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Sounds like Zymol may need to do a product recall, I will talk to them Monday.


Cheers Mr O :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Might be worth you mentioning this to Zymol tomorrow Alex.

My Zymol brush failed the same as yours after it's first use - Johnny's right, I think that Zymol may have to have a serious look at this run of failures.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Already packed up :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

ok mines doen the same bristles fallen out to relaly not impressed


----------



## dubberz (Jul 7, 2006)

Mine has fallen apart aswell after only a few uses  
Any news on a possible recall on this?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Dubberz et al, 

I have had nothing back from Zymol with regards to a recall but C&S as a company are not going to be associated with a product that KEEPS failing. 

Ok here is what I can do. 

Send any faulty brushes back that we have supplied to us with a note included your details and I will arrange for a refund without delay. I am awaiting confirmation from Zymol with regards to them issuing us with refunds but do not wish to slow the process to you guys. 

The product will be being taken off our website very soon. 

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

just noticed this post i'll get my brush down to you this week, is it possible to just send some kristallklar up to the value? 

Graham


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good man Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> just noticed this post i'll get my brush down to you this week, is it possible to just send some kristallklar up to the value?
> 
> Graham


Of course we can, if you would like to do that we would just need to grab the postage off you :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Of course we can, if you would like to do that we would just need to grab the postage off you :thumb:


no problem i'll give you a call with card details


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

:wave: 

Yep, same happened to me - split in the same place.  It is a good brush, does what it needs to do, just a shame it split - I wasn't expecting something from Zymol to do that. I thought it was bad luck and I had got a bad one but the above posts prove otherwise. I'll keep using it until most of the bristles fall out and then go for a different one...


----------

